# those crazy peta people...



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

i have been on their forums and i have gotten material to make my statement true....their crazy! this is some of the stuff i got from their website and others,

this is from THIER official forum!

I stopped shaving my armpits because I don't feel I should have to alter my body in order to be considered attractive by shallow people that care too much about physical appearance. I got accused of being a "dirty hippie" for this. What is even more ironic is that arm pit hair exists to help kill odor causing bacteria. Your pits are actually smellier if you shave them. tee hee. 


Veggies and plants initiate a massive hormone and chemical barrage internally when they suffer any kind of injury. Oh and I hope you are happy knowing almost 75% of the fruits, and veggies you eat are alive or suffering terribly.

this is what people said!!!

this is what i got off other websites

http://www.examiner.com/x-662-Strange-News-Examiner~y2009m6d3-PETA-uses-killing-of-abortion-doctor-to-advance-the-vegan-cause

http://www.examiner.com/x-662-Strange-News-Examiner~y2008m9d24-PETA-Fresh-Out-of-Credible-Publicity-Stunts

http://peta-sucks.com/smf/index.php?topic=754.0


i think that they are all crazy and they should be shot before they cankill anyone else.now i understand there is some logical peta people out there but look at all these other retards are doing.
whats your opinion about peta??i think if they had half the chance they would open season on meat eaters.i just dont feel safe when peta is out there,expecially when im hunting and skinning animals.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG! i cant believe that. i completely agree with you. SOME of them are wayyyy to into the whole peta thing, and take it way to far. 

Shaving your arm pits is NOT something people do to look 'sexy' or 'appealing', its a basic form of hygiene in my opinion. 

What REALLY bothers me about the whole peta/tree hugging thing/people are/is - When they need to get to work, what do they do?- *DRIVE A CAR.* putting 'fumes' into the air that the animals breath! OH LORD!!!!!!!

And when they see people cutting down trees, and what not, what are they doing?! - *STANDING THERE WITH WOODEN SIGNS AND PAPER PROTESTING!
*If there were THAT worried about it they would NOT use any form of paper, pencils or live in a wooden made house ect.!, why dont they go and plant some trees in there dang yard for crying out loud!?!?!:-x

And as for the animal rights, all they do is bicker and whine about how animals are miss-treated, and what not. *THEN WHY DONT YOU FOSTER THE ANIMALS THAT NEED LOVING HOMES?!*

SO- what im trying to say, is they really contradict themselves! and dont help at all!

I could go on and on about this..... it makes me SO mad!

sorry for the 'rant' but thats just my $0.02 on this topic..:lol:


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

PETA sucks. When they got upset over Obama killing the fly, well that was the last nail. 

I went to their website once, and wanted their free vegan cookbook, and they keep sending me tons of mail. Guess what, not anywhere do they say that it's recycled or even mixed resources. How wasteful.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

my other $0.02 -


P.E.T.A - PEOPLE EATING TASTY ANIMALS!


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

PETA is, and probably has been since 3.8 days after they started shop, a vile and irritating organization. They lead their herds of sheep into things that I'm sure that if most of them had half a clue was wrong, they wouldn't do -- they aren't all bad people, exactly. They are, however, misled and perhaps slightly lacking in a mind and sense of self people.

Sea kittens. Breast milk ice cream. Getting angry over somebody -- anybody! -- swatting a FLY? Come on, man. It's part of any bigger-than-them creature's RIGHTS to swat a fly. They're annoying. And utterly useless in most urban environments! And that's not even getting into their other exploits, which frankly annoy me far more than a pack of loonies wanting to call my delicious catfish a sea-kitten! And, amusingly, even if they WERE called sea kittens? I'd STILL eat them! Because they TASTE good.

Bah. I just wish their sheep would grow minds spontaneously. It's like they're some sort of crazy clone army. Moderately frightening. Oh well -- as all large organizations, it's all about the money and the hype! So what can you do.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

That's odd but I even understand the arm pits thing. I don't like it when people try to force others live according to some norm. If living against it doesn't harm anybody, I mean (like none can't get hurt if you don't shave your arm pits if you only take care of your hygiene otherwise). Still want to highlight that I shave my armpits, arms and legs and IMO it seems more dapper when it's shaved.

But otherwise I think PETA goes too far. It's good that somebody is for animal rights but this goes too far. Way, way too far.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

That's the problem with big organizations like these, they go to extremes. I think it causes them to lose all credibility. How can I take an organization seriously that are trying to get people to start making ice cream with breast milk instead of cows milk. YUCK!!!! I wonder how many human diseases can be passed on that way...bleh! It would seem to me that they should be encouraging people to use cows for milking rather than for beef lol. Now days they don't want people eating meats, fruits or veggies.....ummmmm, whats left? IMO humans are supposed to be meat eaters. If they really wanted to stop the inhuman killing of animals then they should go out and protest to the lionesses that attack zebras and stuff :lol:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Sandy put it well!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

PETA Kills Animals | PetaKillsAnimals.com


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

> Veggies and plants initiate a massive hormone and chemical barrage internally when they suffer any kind of injury. Oh and I hope you are happy knowing almost 75% of the fruits, and veggies you eat are alive or suffering terribly.


OMG!!11 The fruitz is hurt!!111!!!

Just kidding, but that is seriously weird... what else are we going to eat?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

exactly. there is nothing other then plants and animals to eat. ahha


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Aw ha! New information for their forum!

"Answer to the Human Over Population Problem"

"Humans are starting to grow out of control and I believe that it will end in nothing but death for a lot of animals and plants. I think that we should have it were people can't have all the kids they want. Like, maybe one per family. If one dies, no more though. I mean, animals loose babies all the time, so why not let people suffer too? If they have twins, maybe they could give one to another family that can't have kids."

CRAZYNESS!


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

LOL so we cant eat meat, vegetables, so whats left, wood, oh wait that is living too :O ahaha LOL

Jillyann, you are too funny, and you put it well LOL .


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

hahahaah! Thanks ILove!
And Brighteyes, that is so messed up!
Well heck, because we have nothing else to eat, why don't we just start eating other humans?!?!
YEAH! HORRAY! sounds like a great Idea!
Save the plants and animals, but kill all the people who kill all the plants and animals. 
Then NO ONE would have to worry about ANYTHING!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

*Big cheery smile* Cannibals are the_ new_ vegetarians! *Thumbs up*

Screw plants!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

cheers to that! hahahaha

Our new slogan should be..
*'Go Green! Just Eat Your Neighbors!'*


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

:lol: Great link Jilliann did you sign the petition?

Peta Kills Animals


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Maynme said:


> :lol: Great link Jilliann did you sign the petition?
> 
> Peta Kills Animals



Yes Ma'm!


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

Brighteyes said:


> Aw ha! New information for their forum!
> 
> "Answer to the Human Over Population Problem"
> 
> ...


 
yeah haha one of my best friends wants to have 24 kids!!!im not kidding she morman though and she grew up in a big family.and she likes taking care of other people...but 24?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Why not 25? At least that's a nice round number...


People are insane.


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

ha ha ha, I think they do that in china, or at least they used to. I have a sister that was married to a man from china & he tried to talk me into an abortion once. He said that they were only allowed 2 children there and that abortion was the norm!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes. China has a one-child-policy or a "family planning policy" as a form of population control. There are exemptions but I think like 40% are subjected to the policy. 

Abortion is generally the method of birth control (Especially with daughters). 

While I am pro-choice, I think actual birth control would be a better idea.


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

I think actual birth control would be a better idea.[/quote]

I agree with that!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

It is a better idea, and it is the prefer method in Russia and allot of the wemon who have done it are now unable to have children.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

The one about the veggies "suffering" is sort of true. Obviously my tomatoes aren't out there weeping that I ate their cousins last night...but if they go through a traumatic cold snap or severe heat they don't taste as good. And I've also heard that the less animals struggle during slaughter they better they taste.

The armpit hair thing though...Im not convinced. I visited Paris in the heat of the summer...they don't shave and the subway smelled RANK by the end of the day.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah...but a tomatoes isn't a conscious being...


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

also what the peta people are doing in my area is they are releasing rattlesnakes and copperheads into the woods so they will "stop" the hunters that use dogs,they hope that the dogs will get bit but all the time little kids are getting bit by them!!!its ridiculous because they would rather save a boar or a bear than a little kid!!!just this weekend they release 12 rattlesnakes into bakers creek which is where a lot of people go to hunt and ride HORSES!someone should stop them.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

well on the plus side hogs both wild and regular breeds of hogs love to eat snakes exspecially poisonous ones, but after a hog tastes blood they can become very dangerous to anyone.

After a wild hog herd has started breeding 6 out of every 10 herd must be removed or killed to keep then from explosing population wise.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

chika1235 said:


> also what the peta people are doing in my area is they are releasing rattlesnakes and copperheads into the woods so they will "stop" the hunters that use dogs,they hope that the dogs will get bit


A little contradictory, isn't it? They try to protect animals but want to harm dogs with snakes :roll:.

Luckily we haven't PETA here.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Are you sure Tamma89, we would be happly ship them to you. as long you don't try and return them.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

Kentucky said:


> well on the plus side hogs both wild and regular breeds of hogs love to eat snakes exspecially poisonous ones, but after a hog tastes blood they can become very dangerous to anyone.
> 
> After a wild hog herd has started breeding 6 out of every 10 herd must be removed or killed to keep then from explosing population wise.


 
yes there have been people killed here,but there are a lot of hunters here that kill the boars when i go hunting(i hun deers not boar,too dangerous!)i see them a lot but it is on public land about 10 miles long that hunters can go to to hunt.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> Are you sure Tamma89, we would be happly ship them to you. as long you don't try and return them.


No no no here :lol: (or I don't know if they have something in bigger cities here but never heard they would have any coup in Finland, any Finnish slogan, website, anything. That's why I drew a conclusion they have nothing here). But how about Siberia? They would have enough land to riot there.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I like the idea and if they get out of hand they would be the Russians problem and not any of ours, I guess with could ship those wire people, too. Just to friendly to our friends in Australia.


----------



## Dantes Inferno (Oct 27, 2010)

Is it so "crazy" to have different beliefs? I am from PETA and I am just as sane as anyone else. I just live a more _spiritually whole _and joyfully healthy life as a vegan. We respect your choices, though we know they are wrong. Maybe it is time for you to do the same. Wishing you all the very best luck,
Dantes Inferno


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Dante's Inferno, did you just join the forum to tell us how wrong we are?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I suppose so Joe, since it doesn't have any horses.

Dante, you've been reported as being an inflammatory troll. Your time here may be very brief, for which the rest of us would be grateful.


----------



## Dantes Inferno (Oct 27, 2010)

I did not join just to tell you how wrong you are. Though it appears that _you _have joined this forum to tell _vegans_ how wrong _we _are. I was not being rude, and I did not ask for rudeness in return. In all respects, the only thing I have recieved from meat eaters in vegan forums is disrespect. Maybe vegans are more open-minded and show more respect because they are so different and at peace with their lives. Once again, I did not ask for rudeness, I was just voicing my opinion. Is that so wrong?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

How old are you 12?


----------



## Dantes Inferno (Oct 27, 2010)

I believe you are just finding ways to try and make _me_ seem like the immature one. You are just trying to escape the fact you _know _I am right.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Dantes Inferno said:


> I did not join just to tell you how wrong you are. Though it appears that _you _have joined this forum to tell _vegans_ how wrong _we _are. I was not being rude, and I did not ask for rudeness in return. In all respects, the only thing I have recieved from meat eaters in vegan forums is disrespect. Maybe vegans are more open-minded and show more respect because they are so different and at peace with their lives. Once again, I did not ask for rudeness, I was just voicing my opinion. Is that so wrong?


_We_ don't go to vegan forums, so why the heck are _you_ here? This is a_ horse_ forum.

Yes, you are being rude. Telling people that eating meat is wrong and we can't possibly love animals if we do, is all kinds of rudeness.

We have plenty of vegans and vegetarians on this board who aren't crazy PETA whacko types who freak out at meat eaters.

Go away, troll. We don't want or need your kind here.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Dantes Inferno said:


> Is it so "crazy" to have different beliefs? I am from PETA and I am just as sane as anyone else. I just live a more _spiritually whole _and joyfully healthy life as a vegan. We respect your choices, though we know they are wrong. Maybe it is time for you to do the same. Wishing you all the very best luck,
> Dantes Inferno


i was waiting for someone to say something..i knew it was too good to be true. lol.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Regan, don't worry, the troll has been banned. It obviously joined for nothing more than to try and start fights.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Speedracer, that has got to be the ugliest cat I have ever seen! : D


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Joe, you don't think he's so ugly he's cute? No, I don't either! :lol:

He looks like a cross between a gargoyle and a gremlin. The fact that he's also hairless doesn't help.

Poor ugly kitteh......


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He is almost as bad as the World's Ugliest Dog!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That freakin' dog gave me nightmares the first time I saw that pic! :shock:

Poor, hideous little thing. Wasn't he a Chinese Crested? Just a really old, disgusting one.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I was just skimming this thread, and that dog picture made jump..it's so scary looking.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes he was a Chinese Crested with a ton of health problems.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Yes he was a Chinese Crested with a ton of health problems.


Doesn't health problems and Chinese Crested mean the same thing?


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Regan, don't worry, the troll has been banned. It obviously joined for nothing more than to try and start fights.


 
Oh ok well good! And yes, that is an odd looking cat


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> my other $0.02 -
> 
> 
> P.E.T.A - PEOPLE EATING TASTY ANIMALS!


bahhahaha! that was the funniest thing I've read in a long time. Nicely said!


----------



## LauraKate (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

I shave my armpits.
They do not smell.
That is because I also WASH them. Twice / day at least. Along with the rest of my body which I prefer to keep clean and hairless as much as possible. If that makes me shallow, then take me to Shallowland cause I never wanna be in the same subway with them hairy deep thinkers or whatever they think they are

As for PETA, i put them in the same bucket with the Phelps. Psychotic attention craving morons.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

Meh, I think they have a point with the underarm hair thing. Women only started shaving their underams in the beginning of the 20th century. This was due to the fact dresses with sheer shoulders were in fashion and the presence of armpit hair was "unflattering" 
I know a lot of people who only shave thier legs when they're going out to impress someone, or only when their legs will be seen. Some people take that and run with it.

I think that a lot of the things PETA do are absolutely crazy! I don't support them as a vegetarian or a person.

I just think them imploring that "women only shave their underarms to impress men" thing comes from actual history, and therefore shouldn't really be used against them. It really has nothing to do with their actual cause.
Granted they are taking it too far, relating it to women's rights and the freedom to be who you are without a man.

Just thought I'd give my opinion


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Speedracer, every time I see that cat I think Gremlin.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

tempest said:


> Speedracer, every time I see that cat I think Gremlin.


Gosh I know right? It gave me the ultimate creeps *shudder*


----------

